# Social Tennis Algarve



## CaperSenior (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello All:
My wife and I are entertaining going to the Algarve for four months starting in January 2023. I know there is lots of tennis in the Algarve, but we are not interested in tennis academies or tennis camps. We would lilke to rent a condo, apartment, villa, etc. locally (no particular area in the Algarve in mind) and play at a local club - mixin style of tennis where a group of visitors and locals play for two hours X times a week (X being the more the merrier for us). Any recommendations?


----------

